# Went crow hunting today



## Old Hunter

Today crow opened 3 of us went out and did some hit and run. The best bet is to start with a river. The trees will attract crows . I prefer to use the smaller rivers. Drive until you find some cover that is not posted. get out with your caller work it for about 10 or 15 minutes at the most. Move on to new spot. It sometimes takes the crows along time to get to you . they like pine trees and corn fields. They are also in the farmsteds that are occupied but you can call them out of those farms depending on the volume of your call. If the first birds that come in see you and they go land in a nearby tree you are screwed. they will warn every incoming bird. You may as well move.If you dont see any birds it doesent mean they are not there. I guarentee the birds will appear from nowhere. We shot 9 this morning the wind got a little strongb in the afternoon so we quit. good luck


----------



## GooseBuster3

Went out on the opener, didnt shoot a bird. I just thought I would go, because the snow geese are not in the state yet so my buddy's and I had to kill some time. We couldnt get them to come into range for some reason. Last year we had lots of close shots, but thats hunting. Good luck to all


----------



## GooseBuster3

Crows have been really hard to get into range with the e-caller this, I dont know why. Last year they would fly right over use in range. They seem as they are a whole differnt bird.


----------



## Wood Duck

One thing I have learned with crows is they can wise up real fast to the E-caller. I ALWAYS have a mouth call with. The more I hunt crows the less I depend on the E-call. If you know you are hunting virgin crows (not been worked on with an E-call) the E-call is deadly. The best setup is a morning feed setup, very light calling and being in the right spot with some decoys. This is the best way to kill battle-hardened crows who have seen many friends and family die over the years.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hi Wood Duck,
I answered your question about was I the guy who shot over 500 crows in one shoot. I fear it may have gotten lost in cyberspace! I did remember your handle and that is why I contacted you.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## gobbler

Try a motion decoy in your spread. It will help a great deal. Crowmart has them...Buster II


----------

